# Nuts and Bolts



## Ricardo Tavares

Alguém poderia me ajudar a traduzir esta expressão para o português ?

A expressão completa é: Nuts and Bolts of Reinsurance.

Alguém me disse que poderia ser "Qebra-cabeças do Resseguro", mas não estou seguro. Não tenho mais contexto, pois é um título de um livro sobre resseguro.

Obrigado.


----------



## SofiaB

Eu sugiro, aspectos práticos.


----------



## coolbrowne

*Detalhes Práticos* (Imagem: parafusos e porcas são as peças humildes mas essenciais de um aparato mecânico)
----------------------------
Mais tarde: Concordo também com *andre luis* , abaixo


----------



## andre luis

Nuts and bolts:
detalhes práticos; elementos básicos.


----------



## Outsider

O significado literal de _nuts and bolts_ é algo como "porcas e parafusos". Portanto refere-se a todos os pequenos pormenores concretos do resseguro "no terreno". 
Será que temos uma expressão equivalente em português?


----------



## coolbrowne

*Outsider*, a respostas à suas ponderações já tinham aparecido ontem





Outsider said:


> ...algo como "porcas e parafusos"...
> ...
> Será que temos uma expressão equivalente em português?


Queira conferir os posts #3 e #4 anteriores


----------



## Outsider

São traduções possíveis, mas pergunto-me se não haverá uma mais idiomática.


----------



## Archimec

"subtilezas" seria aceitável?


----------



## coolbrowne

Concordo que este é um objetivo desejável 


Outsider said:


> São traduções possíveis, mas pergunto-me se não haverá uma mais idiomática.


Entratanto, tenho certeza de que, se alguém pensar em um bom equivalente, não hesitará em contribuir de moto próprio. Por outro lado, acho que devemos evitar encorajar aquelas famosas enxurradas de "traduções" _bem intencionadas_ do tipo
"eu acho que poderia ser, talvez, quem sabe..." ​ou, pior ainda
"acho que talvez não sirva, mas..." ​Até mais ver... 
------------------------------------------
Cross-post com *Archimec* (a propósito por acidente )


Archimec said:


> "subtilezas" seria aceitável?


Afraid not. É praticamente o contrário.


----------



## Alandria

Existe outra tradução possível: pôr a mão na massa. Mas não funciona bem no contexto referido.
Existe um jogo a ser desenvolvido para o console de mesa Xbox 360 chamado Banjo Kazooie: Nuts & Bolts, onde a tradução mais literal (porcas e parafusos) lhe cabe bem.


----------



## olivinha

Outsider said:


> São traduções possíveis, mas pergunto-me se não haverá uma mais idiomática.


Em pt br, talvez o "feijão com arroz".


----------



## Dom Casmurro

"Feijão com arroz" soa bem. Outra sugestão: "Caminho das pedras". Outra: "Dicas".

Mas eu partiria para uma solução mais conservadora. Algo como: "Tudo o que você precisa saber sobre resseguros".


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Muito obrigado a todos.

Mas, o que vocês acharam da tradução Quebra-Cabeça ? cai bem ?

O que vocês acham destas também (para deixar o Coolbrowne contrariado):

As engrenagens do resseguro
As entranhas do resseguro
Desvendando o resseguro

Valeu!


----------



## coolbrowne

Obrigado, Ricardo 


Ricardo Tavares said:


> O que vocês acham destas também (para deixar o Coolbrowne contrariado ):
> 
> As engrenagens do resseguro
> As entranhas do resseguro
> Desvendando o resseguro


Ms só que esta aqui...





Ricardo Tavares said:


> ...o que vocês acharam da tradução Quebra-Cabeça ? cai bem ?


Valeu, Ricardo, haha!  Até mais ver...


----------



## Benvindo

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Alguém poderia me ajudar a traduzir esta expressão para o português ?
> 
> A expressão completa é: Nuts and Bolts of Reinsurance.
> ...
> 
> - - -
> Meu pitaco:
> 
> As minudências do ~.


----------



## zelis

Sugiro: pormenores/aspectos práticos básicos do resseguro; o essencial do resseguro; pequenas coisas fundamentais do resseguro. Tudo isto já foi dito aqui, aliás, mas quis dar um contributo.


----------



## patriota

Lembrei de "be-a-bá".


----------



## Dom Casmurro

patriota said:


> Lembrei de "be-a-bá".


 Perfeito.


----------



## zelis

Está perfeito, de facto.


----------



## coolbrowne

Vejo-me obrigado a discordar dos ilustre colegas *Dom Casmurro* e *zelis* 

Desta proposta tira-se uma excelente expressão, sem dúvida





patriota said:


> Lembrei de "be-a-bá".


Só que "Be-a-bá dos Resseguros" *não funciona*  como tradução para "Nuts and Bolts of Reinsurance".
*Be-a-bá* - Introdução, procurando facilitar, evitando os detalhes mais difíceis, p'ra não assustar​Enquanto que
"*Nuts and Bolts*" - Vamos lá, moçada, sem medo, mergulhar de escafandro nos detalhes​Precisamos voltar a 


Ricardo Tavares said:


> As engrenagens  do resseguro


Até mais ver...


----------



## SteelInferno

Para traduzir como expressão acho que o/a *patriota* está certíssimo: _bê-a-bá_ ou em PTE talvez _ABC_.

No entanto estas expressões são talvez mais informais que "nuts and bolts", que é uma expressão muito comum em BrE. Elementos básicos, como alguém já sugeriu soa-me muito bem, mas depende do tom do texto.


----------



## coolbrowne

Concordo que essas duas expressões sejam equivalentes 


SteelInferno said:


> ..._bê-a-bá_ ou em *PTE* talvez _ABC_...


E podemos dizer que sejam menos formais (portanto distintas) do que "nuts and bolts"





SteelInferno said:


> No entanto estas expressões são talvez mais informais que "nuts and bolts"


E não duvido que lhe soe bem 


SteelInferno said:


> Elementos básicos, como alguém já sugeriu soa-me muito bem


Mas...

A questão é que buscamos uma *tradução precisa*, não algo que _talvez seja_ mais (ou menos) _informal_ ou que _soe mais simpático_. E já vimos que essas tentativas levam um sentido *bem diferente *do de "nuts and bolts", não importa quão _simpática_s ou _informais_ elas sejam. Tradução é busca de precisão (frequentemente difícil) e não concurso de popularidade,  oxente!

Até mais ver...


----------



## Dom Casmurro

Meu caro Cool,

acho louvável o seu esforço, mas creio que você, ao buscar a "precisão", esquece um pouco o "ambiente" em que a tradução tem lugar. Neste caso específico, o "ambiente" da tradução é a capa de um livro. Livros têm que ser vendidos, e para que o sejam, os seus títulos devem ser _catchy,_ e para que sejam _catchy_, deveríamos mesmo seguir o caminho do "concurso de popularidade" - apesar de comprometermos um pouco a desejada mas nem sempre atingível "precisão".

Enfim, não me queira mal; queria apenas dar esse toque. 

Abraços.


----------



## SteelInferno

Esta discussão quase mereceria a sua própria thread. Eu concordo com o Dom Casmurro e acho que a tradução não é só precisão. Falamos de línguas e culturas diferentes em que traduzir algo precisamente é quase impossível. Às vezes é preciso tomar decisões em relação a palavras e expressões em que é preciso levar em conta muitos factores. CoolBrowne pode achar escandaloso mas eu já traduzi chá por café pelas diferenças culturais entre a Inglaterra e Portugal.

Às vezes é difícil ajudar as pessoas aqui com alguma exactidão, mas penso que ninguém quer ser popular, mas apenas ajudar. Cada tradutor também pode ter uma opinião diferente, o que é normal. Se neste fórum todas as opiniões não são benvindas, seria talvez de ponderar que o WordReference escolhesse apenas um painel de gente altamente qualificada e experiente. Penso também que começar um post com "acho que" ou "na minha opinião" ou continuar a sugerir alternativas até que o autor da messagem fique satisfeito só mostra humildade e generosidade.

E finalmente peço desculpa ao autor do post, Ricardo Tavares, por ter desviado a conversa.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

SteelInferno said:


> E finalmente peço desculpa ao autor do post, Ricardo Tavares, por ter desviado a conversa.



Para mim, não cabe pedido de desculpas, pois, sinceramente, gosto muito de conhecer as opiniões e as contribuições dos colegas. Esta prática faz com que a minha mente se abra a possibilidades que, antes de lê-las, não seriam cogitadas.

Depois de alguma ponderação, me parece que o título que mais se adequaria a expressão dada seria "*As Engrenagens do Resseguro*", pois além de fazer sentido semântico sob o ponto de vista (porcas e parafusos), também possui um certo apelo comercial para que um curioso do assunto possa se interessar pelo livro.

Mais uma vez, obrigado a todos.

Saudações.


----------

